# Rats in drywalled garage ceiling/ bedroom floor



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Where exactly did you catch the rats? If you didn't see any droppings in the attic or garage what made you put traps out? Just the sounds?

Next step I would say is to rotate the bait a bit. Try another type of meat. I like to use pieces of slim jims. Monitor the yard for any more fresh rat burrows and if you see new ones tell the exterminator and he can use a tracking powder inside them.


----------



## Julypop (Jun 3, 2016)

PestGuy said:


> Where exactly did you catch the rats? If you didn't see any droppings in the attic or garage what made you put traps out? Just the sounds?
> 
> Next step I would say is to rotate the bait a bit. Try another type of meat. I like to use pieces of slim jims. Monitor the yard for any more fresh rat burrows and if you see new ones tell the exterminator and he can use a tracking powder inside them.


Thanks for posting. I cut a few 2'x2' holes on the garage ceiling because that's where I can hear them. I set the snap traps and have been catching them steady. I literally caught another before typing this post. 

Yes not droppings in the attic or garage. I will keep an eye on the holes in the lawn. My greatest fear is that they are entering the garage ceiling subterraneanly somehow. Last year I had chipmunks burrow under the garage slab and they were coming in through the sides of the garage door jam s. I have since sealed the holes but the tunnels are still there I would assume. 

How does tracking powder work if they have burrowed under ground and through the foundation walls?


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

The tracking powder is puffed into the burrows in the ground. The rats will travel back and forth through these burrows and the powder will get stuck to their greasy fur. When they groom themselves they ingest the powder and die in a few days. This is a restricted product though and needs to be applied by a commercial applicator.


----------



## Julypop (Jun 3, 2016)

PestGuy said:


> The tracking powder is puffed into the burrows in the ground. The rats will travel back and forth through these burrows and the powder will get stuck to their greasy fur. When they groom themselves they ingest the powder and die in a few days. This is a restricted product though and needs to be applied by a commercial applicator.


If they die in the ceiling though, will I not have a bad smell for months?


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Julypop said:


> If they die in the ceiling though, will I not have a bad smell for months?


The smell should only last a few weeks. Unless there are vents where the odor could come through you might not even smell it through the wall or ceiling.


----------

